# Need help for deciding the right power supply..!!



## Pradeepcool (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
I have decided dscaecided to buy the following config:-
1.Core i5 3570 k
2.Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Motherboard
3.Nvidia GTX 66Ti GPU

What is the capacity of PSU shoud i buy ???Also please suggest a brand ...

Would I be able to play games like crysis 3,battlefield 3,dirt,metro 2033 with this config ??suggestions for any other graphic cards or any changes are also welcome.

Thank You.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2012)

Check this. This will tell you about the required Wattage. Post your result for better help.


----------



## vkl (Dec 10, 2012)

@Pradeepcool

For graphic card look for hd7950.Sapphire vapor x hd7950 is around 21-22k.HD7950 is significantly faster than gtx660ti.

For PSU look for Seasonic s12ii 520w@4k or corsair gs600@4.4k.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 10, 2012)

@OP - BTW.. have you already purchased Asrock Z77 Extreme4 ? One of my friends have had trouble with ASRock Extreme4 mobo and had a horrifying experience with RMA. Since it happened with my friend I couldn't post about it in RMA experience thread.
I personally have used Extreme6 mbo for some time and found its build quality not as good as offerings from Gigabyte and MSI. 
If you have not purchased Extreme4 yet then please have a look at MSI GA45 board and if you could increase the budget a bit then also consider MSI GD65. or else just forget about what I said , in good faith.

MSI Z77A-G45 Motherboard: Flipkart.com
MSI Z77A-GD65 Motherboard: Flipkart.com

And ohh.. related to PSU dont go for Seasonic as its RMA might be affected due to availability issues. Corsair PSUs are the best ones. Go for GS600 which VKL suggested.


----------



## Pradeepcool (Dec 10, 2012)

vkl said:


> @Pradeepcool
> 
> For graphic card look for hd7950.Sapphire vapor x hd7970 is around 21-22k.HD7950 is significantly faster than gtx660ti.
> 
> For PSU look for Seasonic s12ii 520w@4k or corsair gs600@4.4k.



Thank You..but i think hd 7970 is way costlier than 21-22 K..Atleast in my local shops where i live in.(I am in Chennai).if they are 21-22k,can u post me the links of the sites u find them for such price??thanks..


----------



## Pradeepcool (Dec 10, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @OP - BTW.. have you already purchased Asrock Z77 Extreme4 ? One of my friends have had trouble with ASRock Extreme4 mobo and had a horrifying experience with RMA. Since it happened with my friend I couldn't post about it in RMA experience thread.
> I personally have used Extreme6 mbo for some time and found its build quality not as good as offerings from Gigabyte and MSI.
> If you have not purchased Extreme4 yet then please have a look at MSI GA45 board and if you could increase the budget a bit then also consider MSI GD65. or else just forget about what I said , in good faith.
> 
> ...


Thank You..and i have not yet bought it yet.so will look at gigabyte mobo..thanks again..


----------



## Pradeepcool (Dec 10, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check this. This will tell you about the required Wattage. Post your result for better help.


Thank You..


----------



## vkl (Dec 10, 2012)

Pradeepcool said:


> Thank You..but i think hd 7970 is way costlier than 21-22 K..Atleast in my local shops where i live in.(I am in Chennai).if they are 21-22k,can u post me the links of the sites u find them for such price??thanks..



That was a typo.It is sapphire vapor x hd7950 not 7970.Corrected.


----------

